# I don't want to get kick out of the Military...



## Rijndael (Aug 3, 2010)

We'll...Hell's back, I was dealing with this nonsense for the past 7 years of mi life..and I was able to finally control it after 5 of them ( btw for 5 years, i didn't know what it was)..so i decided to start a new beginning, ..I joined the Military, move out of my city..you know?..a new beginning.
And just when I thought things were going back to normal...nightmare knock on my door a few weeks ago, so ..Now I realize that I need some help, but I'm terrified about seeking help(I don't want a medical discharge).

Despite the pain, I really love this place..this is my new family now, this is my duty..this is what i want to do with my life.

I don't want to seek help because I know I'll be out, but I also REALLY need to start dealing with this, I just can't kick it under the bed anymore.

Helplessness(Is that even a word?), Insomnia, fear, alcohol, Derealization and an annoying platoon sergeant are my shadows, wherever i go.

I'm so glad I found this forum, and I hope I will help me during this tribulation.

Scorpion TOC out!!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

You might love it now, but when bullets are flying over your head and your buddies are exploding around you, I dont think you will be loving it so much. Get out while you still can. War is hell, and you are already in a bad mental state, do you want Post Traumatic Stress Disorder or some kind of Psychosis on top of that?


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Ok, I'm a former military wife so I'm going to be straight with you. If you have derealization, you should not be in the army. I understand that this is your new beginning and if you are chilling at a state side base, that might be ok. But if you are out there, in the middle of the conflict and you choke, it could mean the lives of yourself and your fellow soldiers. Just as a doctor wouldn't or shouldn't operate when they are not 100 percent there mentally, you shouldn't be in a position to defend the lives of those around you when you cannot be 100 percent there mentally.

I'm sorry to sound harsh and you may be surprised that I am completely anti-war BUT I have had to see first hand what happens when a family loses a loved one and the bottom completely falls out from under them. There is a reason why you have to pass medical and psychological exams when you go into the service. It just isn't safe for you or anyone else to not be completely on top of your game.

I am so sorry that you are having to deal with this. No good person ever should have to and I'm sorry that it is probably going to cost you your job. That really sucks but it won't suck as much as what will happen if you need to be there and you can't be.


----------



## Rijndael (Aug 3, 2010)

Really? Is melodrama the touch of the day around here?..Thanks for your replies, but I can't stand Defeatism, I'm not the type that runs away when adversity shows up.
This is not an end, this is just an small obstacle..and by now you guys should know that dealing with Derealization it's not been Insane.

I conquered Acrophobia by attending Airborne school and I know I can deal with this nonsense.

Well, I joined this site hoping to find some sort of support ( friends) and offer some of my time to people that deal with similar issues and try to understand eachother, but I only found melodrama and a cheap sense of moral and ethics.

If you disagree with the Military, do me a favor and keep it to yourself.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Rijndael said:


> Really? Is melodrama the touch of the day around here?..Thanks for your replies, but I can't stand Defeatism, I'm not the type that runs away when adversity shows up.
> This is not an end, this is just an small obstacle..and by now you guys should know that dealing with Derealization it's not been Insane.
> 
> I conquered Acrophobia by attending Airborne school and I know I can deal with this nonsense.
> ...


Sorry if you didn't like hearing what we had to say but that's the risk you run when you post on a public forum


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Haha, a military guy training to kill people lecturing others about morals and ethics. Priceless.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Inzom said:


> Haha, a military guy training to kill people lecturing others about morals and ethics. Priceless.


I have to say that I agree on this one. Someone once pointed out to my ex husband that the military is nothing more than a high paid gang. My ex took offense to this, I did not. He was absolutely right. In an ideal world, we would all love one another and there would be no need for a military. I understand that the world is not ideal and it is a necessity but, in my opinion, it is a necessary evil.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> I have to say that I agree on this one. Someone once pointed out to my ex husband that the military is nothing more than a high paid gang. My ex took offense to this, I did not. He was absolutely right. In an ideal world, we would all love one another and there would be no need for a military. I understand that the world is not ideal and it is a necessity but, in my opinion, it is a necessary evil.


Necessary to keep the engines of the western world running.


----------



## Rijndael (Aug 3, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Haha, a military guy training to kill people lecturing others about morals and ethics. Priceless.


LOL...You sir proved my point, I understand your ignorance..You don't know nothing about what's really going on inside the Military and how that structure actually works.

Hows that conspiracy working for you?
Do you guys really think, that there is a hidden truth around you and only a small and 'smart" group of people were able to found it?

You must feel special..knowing the majority of the population in the world is blind to such tradegy..Oh the Horror...


----------



## Rijndael (Aug 3, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Sorry if you didn't like hearing what we had to say but that's the risk you run when you post on a public forum


Ma'am I understand what you said..but I didn't came here to talk about the Military nor politics.

There is no necessity to change the subject.

Thanks


----------



## Rijndael (Aug 3, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> I have to say that I agree on this one. Someone once pointed out to my ex husband that the military is nothing more than a high paid gang. My ex took offense to this, I did not. He was absolutely right. In an ideal world, we would all love one another and there would be no need for a military. I understand that the world is not ideal and it is a necessity but, in my opinion, it is a necessary evil.


"I understand that the world is not ideal and it is a necessity but, in my opinion, it is a necessary evil."


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Inzom said:


> You might love it now, but when bullets are flying over your head and your buddies are exploding around you, I dont think you will be loving it so much. Get out while you still can. War is hell, and you are already in a bad mental state, do you want Post Traumatic Stress Disorder or some kind of Psychosis on top of that?


Perfectly said.


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

Majority of people in the military don't see combat, so I wouldn't assume he is going to be seeing bodies explode and bullets flying. Even if he does get deported to Afghanistan or Iraq, he still has to be sent to a combat zone which is unlikely.

But besides that... for practical advice that he was asking for... I would definitely and go see a doctor (it's free for you!). DP/DR isn't really classified as an illness that you would get medically discharged for. You can just explain your situation and say you want help but want to remain in the military. The physicians will be very understanding (one of my best friend's dad is an army physician). As long as you're not suffering from schizophrenia or something that can put your unit in danger, you will be fine.


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

P.S. Helplessness is a word


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Was your dp fully gone when you joined the military? Its been my goal my hole life to get into the army, and then this happend, but I still have hope that one day this will go away long enouph for me to join. Kinda inspired me a little knowing that theirs someone with dp, or who had dp in the miliary, tells me that my dreams arent completely over.


----------



## Rijndael (Aug 3, 2010)

Guest013 said:


> Majority of people in the military don't see combat, so I wouldn't assume he is going to be seeing bodies explode and bullets flying. Even if he does get deported to Afghanistan or Iraq, he still has to be sent to a combat zone which is unlikely.
> 
> But besides that... for practical advice that he was asking for... I would definitely and go see a doctor (it's free for you!). DP/DR isn't really classified as an illness that you would get medically discharged for. You can just explain your situation and say you want help but want to remain in the military. The physicians will be very understanding (one of my best friend's dad is an army physician). As long as you're not suffering from schizophrenia or something that can put your unit in danger, you will be fine.


Actually I know I'll be going to combat maybe next year...I've got a combat MOS (19D)

Thanks for your words.


----------



## Rijndael (Aug 3, 2010)

sonnl said:


> Was your dp fully gone when you joined the military? Its been my goal my hole life to get into the army, and then this happend, but I still have hope that one day this will go away long enouph for me to join. Kinda inspired me a little knowing that theirs someone with dp, or who had dp in the miliary, tells me that my dreams arent completely over.


It was gone..believe me, I would have never Joined the the Military knowing that I would endure sucha great deal of stress and thinking that I could deal with this nonsense.

I even get rid of Acrophobia during my time in Airborne school..I still feel the butterflies every time I'm on a plane..but the terror is gone.

Brother..everything it's in your mind..you must control it.

I'm dealing with this right now because I started to deal with insomnia a couple of weeks ago and that gave me a great deal of anxiety..enough to kick this monkey back again straight in my face.

I did it once and I know i'll do it again.

Remember, your mind it's your greatest enemy and friend in all this.

Good luck brother


----------

